# Elgin Ww2 Watch



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just received this:-




























I am over the moon!!!

It was an impulse buy online and I can't believe how good it is. :thumbup: What a gorgeous movement. It's ticking away beatifully and has kept time spot on so far. I don't think that this watch saw much "action"!!!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

That is a beautiful watch indeed! The normal run of the mill Elgin pocket watches are rather plain and boring but the dial and movement on that one is lovely... :clap:


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice Elgin.From the marking General Service Mark II Army issue.From the movement serial no. it's a 16 size, grade 291,7 jewel movement made in 1939.The Army started using that case mark in 1935.So this is a early watch from the begining of WW2.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking at the condition, it doesn't seem to have seen any "action". I guess that some fine movements were commandeered for service but that as wrist watches were more popular by then, the PW's would have been sidelined.

Mike


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

My reading told me that pocket watches were fairly widely used and issued during WWII because their larger size and better timekeeping were important to people such as sailors or pilots, who required large, accurate timepieces which were easy to read at night, or up in the shaking, vibrating cockpit of a plane, where a wristwatch might not be so easily read.


----------

